
Startup Trends to Watch in 2020 - jimmyku168
https://www.atrium.co/blog/startup-trends-2020/
======
BelleOfTheBall
I'm always vary of these articles in blogs that are clearly aimed at bringing
traffic to someone's company. But this was a pretty curious analysis and a
worthy read. I genuinely hope that #4 is going to be a trend for a while.
Healthier diets are easier than ever these days and with more innovation and
variety they'll just keep getting more accessible.

------
mflyingget
A side note, the cited "first 1000 days" diet and newborn brain development
article in item #4 worth checking.

------
generated
Is the bit on freelancer stats even ballpark accurate? If so, that's a major
surprise to me.

